# Rocker Panel Molding



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

I finally found some driver quality rocker panel moldings for my 67 gto. They are the later of the two versions. Curious exactly how the clips are installed. Any photos would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

This post on MP should help;
Rocker Panel Molding and clip set install? How to? - PY Online Forums


----------



## clk1984 (Feb 14, 2019)

not to hijack your thread but what size wheels/tires are you running and do you have more pics?


----------

